# Too Much Free Time



## revgroucho (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello,

I'm new to the boards here, but I wanted to say that I published a short book on the Kindle. Titled, "Too Much Free Time," it's a short collection of--hopefully--humorous stories, conversations, fairy tales, and more. It does, it should be noted, contain vulgar and--probably-- offensive material, often times presented in "cute" and "irreverent" ways. If you like South Park and its humor, you might want to check it out. Best of all, it's only $1.19!

Here's the link to Amazon.











If anyone does decide to check it out: Please let me know what you think of it.

WARNING: This book contains subject matter that most decent people may find offensive and appalling. In fact, something on every page--or maybe every other page--is, I'm sure, bound to offend someone. So consider yourself warned. But, hey, if you have a sick sense of humor, feel free to check it out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to Kindleboards!

Thanks for letting us know about your book.  "Too Much Free Time"  sounds like the unofficial motto for Kindleboards, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

I just bought a copy. Thanks!



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks for letting us know about your book. "Too Much Free Time" sounds like the unofficial motto for Kindleboards, LOL!


Ha!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Just bought a copy.  Judging by your description here and the description on Amazon, this sounds like it will be right down my alley.


----------



## revgroucho (Mar 18, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Welcome to Kindleboards!
> 
> Thanks for letting us know about your book. "Too Much Free Time" sounds like the unofficial motto for Kindleboards, LOL!


Yeah. lol. That's the story of my life. Every time I think of something odd, or write a silly story, someone says to me, 'You have too much time on your hands.'

Also:

Thanks ogie287 and JimJ! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome to the boards!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome regroucho!   We are always to happy to have another author on KB. I plan to check out your book. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm just immature enough to love South Park.  I just bought it and can't wait to read it.


----------



## revgroucho (Mar 18, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I'm just immature enough to love South Park.  I just bought it and can't wait to read it.


Thanks! I hope you like it. Please let me know what you think of it when you get around to reading it.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I love SP.  So, I will check it out.  Good luck to you.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I love south park! i just ordered a sample and the price is awesome! Thanks and welcome!


----------



## revgroucho (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Sounds funny! I will check it out. Welcome to KB!


----------



## revgroucho (Mar 18, 2009)

Britt said:


> Sounds funny! I will check it out. Welcome to KB!


Thanks!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome to the boards. Just purchased the book. Not sure when I will have free time to read it but its in the queue.


----------



## revgroucho (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks! This board seems pretty sweet; I'm sure I'll be around for a while now. 

Thank you also, I should say, for purchasing my book!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll have to check this one out cause I love South Park.... along with Family Guy!! My type of stuff!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I sampled this book........purchased this book.............and returned it withing 24 hours! AWFUL AWFUL AWFUL. South Park Humor is funny and I enjoy it......


Spoiler



however when a child performs a sexual act on his mother, and his mother in turn kills both the child and the father in the first 2 chapters


.......I'm done. Absolutely appalling subject matter.........and I can handle pretty gross books and rarely get offended by anything. -5 stars out of 5.......DO NOT BUY


----------



## revgroucho (Mar 18, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> I sampled this book........purchased this book.............and returned it withing 24 hours! AWFUL AWFUL AWFUL. South Park Humor is funny and I enjoy it......
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Well, it's not for everybody.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

WHOA


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

revgroucho said:


> Well, it's not for everybody.


Obviously


----------



## revgroucho (Mar 18, 2009)

All I can say is that a couple of the stories in the book parody classic fairy tales, which start out as cute, benign stories and often end in appalling ways--read any Grim fairy tale. That was the point, anyway, only set in the modern epoch.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I did not mean to imply that the book was bad or that you shouldn't have posted it. Just that it was obviously not for everyone.


----------



## revgroucho (Mar 18, 2009)

I understand. Thank you, though. I guess it's probably too late to include a disclaimer warning people that the stories include what some may consider offensive, even appalling. But it's here anyway, I guess.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You can edit your original post if you'd like.


----------



## revgroucho (Mar 18, 2009)

drenee said:


> You can edit your original post if you'd like.


Done. But I think pomlover2586's post has probably alienated any potential readers on this board--which is not an accusation, I should say, simply an observation.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hold your horses.
While we value each others opinions (and Pom's a lot) we are open minded enough to make our own decisions.
A post like that is a review - in strong language because (I am sure) she felt it was appropriate.
That said.  There may be folks who will take that opinion as a "must-read".
Not me.  But there may be some.
But don't dismiss us automatically.......Please.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I must say that I was off to sample it before I read Poms post.  Samples are free so I may still.  However, if what she said is true then I am leery.  Pom has been on the boards for awhile and she is not known for derogatory posting, in my opinion.


----------



## revgroucho (Mar 18, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Hold your horses.
> While we value each others opinions (and Pom's a lot) we are open minded enough to make our own decisions.
> A post like that is a review - in strong language because (I am sure) she felt it was appropriate.
> That said. There may be folks who will take that opinion as a "must-read".
> ...


My apologies. I didn't mean to suggest that I was dismissing anyone. That was simply my gut feeling. And her description of the story isn't exactly a ringing endorsement. lol. But I meant nothing harsh by my observation; it was simply that: an observation.


----------



## revgroucho (Mar 18, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I must say that I was off to sample it before I read Poms post. Samples are free so I may still. However, if what she said is true then I am leery. Pom has been on the boards for awhile and she is not known for derogatory posting, in my opinion.


Her post isn't derogatory; it's fairly accurate. Just keep in mind that some people have found these stories funny. Like I said: It's not for everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I am sure that several members of this forum would find the stories (as described) just their cup of tea.
Or so they would have had us believe.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I certainly didn't mean my post as derogatory......however the Authors description as "possibly offensive" in her OP was waaaayyy too vague. This book is probably the only book to have ever offended me and I'm a very open minded person. I don't believe a child being molested/murdered funny in any way shape or form...........it's simply sick . JMO


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Pom has been on the boards for awhile and she is not known for derogatory posting, in my opinion.


Thank you KindleKay for your support of my character. I'm simply trying to warn other members here on Kindleboards......as the general demographic is 30+ I do not think this would be an appealing subject matter.


----------



## revgroucho (Mar 18, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> I certainly didn't mean my post as derogatory......however the Authors description as "possibly offensive" in her OP was waaaayyy too vague. This book is probably the only book to have ever offended me and I'm a very open minded person. I don't believe a child being molested/murdered funny in any way shape or form...........it's simply sick . JMO


Again, I understand. And I didn't take your post as being derogatory. Like I said, most stories in the book are parodying one thing or the other; the 'fairy tales' in the book are designed to poke fun at traditional fairy tales; the most beloved fairy tales end in some form of vicious murder or other act of derangement--again, see many Grimm's fairy tales. That's all I was doing: poking fun at stories told to children, but are, in reality, not appropriate at all for children. I mean, seriously: Have you ever crooned "Rock-A-Bye Baby" to an infant? That, to me, is disturbing. And that's all I was making fun of.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not being a South Park fan, I didn't bother to download your book, sorry revgroucho  .

Thanks for editing your original post, from what Pomlover said, it sounds like your original description definitely did not go far enough.  We have had books before that were recommended on the board, usually free ones, that were a little extreme, no problem as long as people have warning of what they get.  People have different tastes for sure!  The Amazon description is a little bit better, but you might want to edit that if you can to warn people.

Pom, thanks for letting us know a little more about the theme of the book.  Your post was fine, though for those who do want to read it, I put the plot details in spoiler text.

And you're right, revgoucho, i just finished reading the original Grimm fairytales (translated) and they're pretty grim (pun intended).  Bear in mind, there's a reason they were modified over time.  

We're happy to have authors tout their books, just keep in mind for your next book that we need to have a good idea on how offensive your material is.  We're kind of a PG bordering on R rated group of people, for the most part!

Peace, everyone, I think there should be no shocked customers at this point.

Betsy


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Pomlover and I are in agreement.  I read a part of the sample and could not delete it fast enough.  South Park kids are cute.   The behavior of the little boy in the sample was in no manner cute or funny.
Revgroucho is entitled to his/her opinion, just as I am entitled to say ......this book is not for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, sounds like anyone who reads this thread first should have had fair warning about revgoucho's book!

I encourage members to download a sample for any author they've not read before (and maybe some they have, LOL!).  Easy to delete if you don't like it and it won't stay in your library.

Betsy


----------



## revgroucho (Mar 18, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, sounds like anyone who reads this thread first should have had fair warning about revgoucho's book!
> 
> I encourage members to download a sample for any author they've not read before (and maybe some they have, LOL!). Easy to delete if you don't like it and it won't stay in your library.
> 
> Betsy


I agree. Too bad I can't link to this thread on the Amazon page.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

SAmples can be misleading though.  Better read an unbiased review.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Kevin, I think that Pom's opinion was unbiased.  I mean, she went into it willingly.  Bought the sample first then the whole book....


----------



## revgroucho (Mar 18, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> SAmples can be misleading though. Better read an unbiased review.


Well, as of present I haven't been able to get any reviews brewing, so, for now anyway, samples are the only thing people have to go on.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I read the sample. I'm all for vulgar humor but


Spoiler



incest


 is a little too disturbing for me.

Revgroucho, I'm sure you'll find your niche.


----------



## revgroucho (Mar 18, 2009)

Britt *since 1869* said:


> Revgroucho, I'm sure you'll find your niche.


I think my niche is on another planet. lol. The problem is: I don't usually write stuff as sick and twisted as most of the stories in this collection; believe it or not, the vast majority of the stories I write are fairly benign. But sometimes I get bored, and when I get bored I tend to write stories that are pretty out there.


----------

